# Multiple Visa Information requested



## nitoldas (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello!!! 

I am planning to visit Dubai for a holiday with my family. I have applied for a visit visa. My family is coming from India. I will travel from Saudi Arabia. 

The plan is - Fly to Dubai from Jeddah, stay for a few days, then Visit Oman by road, then family will fly back to India from Muscat and I am going back to Jeddah .

Now what i am thinking is if i leave Dubai by road on my way to Oman, will they stamp exit at the border? then how do i come back to India/Jeddah? will i need another visa ?

Does anyone knows the cost of visa at the oman/dubai border?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I really think you may be better to post this on TripAdvisor.


----------

